# Abnormal ooth?



## Rick (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the second ooth one my Texas Unicorns has laid like this. Pretty sure it is not supposed to look this way. Thoughts?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 9, 2007)

eh no that doesnt looks like an ooth...


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> eh no that doesnt looks like an ooth...


It's an ooth. Just want others who have kept this species to take a look. Her second one that looks like this.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2007)

I know some of you have kept this speices before........ &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Andrew (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine are all L6 still, but could this have something to do with the mantis not being able to/having trouble producing foam around the eggs? I think some empusiids have that problem sometimes? :huh: 

Sorry I couldnt be more help. *shrugs*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 10, 2007)

Both Orin &amp; Yen have them, it don't look to bad, the one i got from Orin was funny , but still hatched,


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2007)

It is like it has no foam covering on it at all.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 11, 2007)

ewww, try some honey, what have you been feding her?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2007)

Rick said:


> It is like it has no foam covering on it at all.


Oh! I couldn't tell that with me eyes!


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> ewww, try some honey, what have you been feding her?


I'm not going to give her straight honey. The flies she eats are fed honey anyways. She also eats crickets and whatever else I find outside.


----------



## Hypoponera (Dec 12, 2007)

Not sure what causes this. But I have had the same problem with many of my other species. I have tried increasing both food volume and quality with no notable difference. I have tried playing with humidity levels again with no effect. I have not been able to change temps much though. That could be a potential cause that needs to be looked into. The only other possibility I can come up with is stress. But not too much you can do for that!

Track the results of the ooth. If you get several, see if they hatch on time. Maybe this type of deformity is limited to this one female.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 17, 2007)

Rick said:


> This is the second ooth one my Texas Unicorns has laid like this. Pretty sure it is not supposed to look this way. Thoughts?


Rick, that ooth doesn't look too bad. As long as the eggs are not expose, it should still hatch. The same female will continue to produce odd shape ooth regardless of food supply. Some will poduce perfectly fine looking ooth while other do not although being fed the same kind of food. Please keep us update.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy to report this ooth hatched today! So far there are ten little ones. Guess I shouldn't of thrown that first one out.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jan 19, 2008)

Outstanding!!

Very important question for you:

How many males did you get?!?!? Better baby them so as to have them available later!


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> Outstanding!!Very important question for you:
> 
> How many males did you get?!?!? Better baby them so as to have them available later!


Not really able to tell yet.


----------

